# Gloss colour detail with Satin black



## SWengineer (Sep 16, 2017)

*Please help with doing gloss colour detail on Satin black body*

OK so I'm prepared to be called a mug but here goes...

I'm a new at spray gun painting, done body & paint repairs on older cars before using spray cans (yes I know)... and done a good job (if i do say so myself).

So set myself a new challenge... painting my Lotus 7 replica kit car and want it to be a bit unique.

Planning to paint it satin black with a very dark gloss red (brandywine or a dark candy red) for the stripes/details.

I'm looking for advice on what order to apply the paint layers. Got a couple of ideas...

Idea 1.
Paint the base for the red around the areas it's going to go.
Mask the details/patterns
Spray the black base
Spray a satin top coat on the black base
Remove mask and mask around the detail
Spray the red
spray the gloss clear coat on the red
remove the masking over the black
Possibly remask the red
spray another couple of coats of satin to reduce the ridge 
Remove the mask then buff
If I don't remask the red, teh spray the satin over both then buff back heavier over the red to get the gloss back

Idea 2
Spray all the black and satin top coat
Mask and paint the base cost for the red
Paint the red
paint the gloss
remove the masking and buff to blend the edge betweent eh gloss and satin

Any ideas, thoughts, recommendations gratefully recieved.

Oh and yes I realise I'm nuts going for something tricky like that with nto a lot of experience.

I have practiced with the gun and can get nice even smooth coats.

Oh and on top of the above... what would people recommend for a dark red if using a candy on top? Was thinking a dark gold or even a copper from suggestions online... not sure if I'd be better using a dark grey/silver instead?
I can see a challenge if i have to use lots of coats of the red to get the colour dark enough and then removing the "ridge" between it and the black...

Thanks all...
:newbie:


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

You can't polish a satin finish or you will just gloss it up. I suggest doing your Satin first. Mask off your stripes and rub them down. Then re-mask and paint those on top and deal with the thick edge. I don't see it happening any other way. Or just buy the stripes as a vinyl and stick them on top.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Or...

Do everything in gloss first so. Paint your black. Then mask your stripes in and base those. Gloss the whole lot. Once cured mask off the stripes and rub down the black and then satin over the top.


----------



## SWengineer (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Dan.
I thought it would be a problem polishing it up...
Definitely not doing vinyl stripes, looking to paint more than just stripes and want a better finish than that.

Was thinking of doing the base for the stripes without masking so the overspray means there's no edge... then mask and paint the gloss over the base, polish and buff.
Then mask the gloss and paint the satin black and a satin top coat, hope that it goes on thick enough to remove the ridge...might have to over spray the gloss a little then buff back to the edges, but that's going to be tricky...
Going to try a few things on scrap pieces and see what happens.
Just worried the candy is going to be really thick.


----------



## SWengineer (Sep 16, 2017)

So painting spoons to get the colour right...
Basecoats...

















House of Kolor Kandy Apple Red Top Coat
Was using a heater to help dry the coats of paint, left them close for too long









House of Kolor Brandywine


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just reviving this. Spoke to someone who says paint everything in Matt and just mask off what you want gloss with fine line and buff it untill it's shiny


----------

